# Glad I'm not his brother's keeper



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Saturday, I took Bear out for some socializing. We went to the park, Petco and then Petsmart. He barked (back) at the dogs in cages for adoption, but only twice. We went to another aisle and he calmed down. No more problems. As we were exiting Petsmart, I noticed his twin at the corner of the building. That dog was barking and really giving his handler a hard time. She had him pinned against the brick trying to calm him down. I continued to walk and look until I got to the parking island, and then commented to the girl, that her dog looked like his twin. As I was talking across the traffic to her, Bear sat down beside me. She said he'd be 6 months on the 27th. I thought no way! So will Bear! I asked her if she got him from (breeders name) and she said yes. I was so shocked, it WAS Bear's brother. While I was talking, I looked down at Bear and he had laid down, no barks, no trouble at all, but his brother was still barking at cars and people walking, like a crazed dog. I couldn't help but laugh and think, 'I'm glad I'm not his brother's keeper!" I was so proud of Bear!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, thats nature vs. nurture right there...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yep, pinning the dog to the wall to calm him down? Wonder what they do in private.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I told her to join us here, she could learn so much, I sure have!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to work at a daycare and they used to pin the great danes against the wall to calm them down because other than shock collars, it was the only way to get them to calm themselves (or catch them!)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. his brother! No way!

That is so cool, and good boy Bear for showing your brother how a GSD with a committed momma acts! Go big boy!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, He does great with my wife too. I tell her, in my best Ceasar impersonation, "U ah Pack Leada!" Hehe! But she wasn't with us that day. Note to myself - it might be time to add my name (Kevin) to my signature.


----------

